# 

## nickeler

> .            .  ,            -,      . 
>          : 
> 1.  ,      ,   ,    ,   ,     . 
>      .   ,     ,       ,      .               , ,      ,      .
>    ,   ,         .   ,     ,     - .    ,    ,    . 
> 2.  ,     .
>        ,    .         .      .       , ,  ,      .  ,    ,    ,              .
>         ,   ,  .      ,          . 
> 3.  ,         .
> ...

      , ,   .  ,   .

----------


## laithemmer

. 
ϳ       : , , ! !   

> , ,   .  ,   .

        ,        )  
 -     ,   ,       "", .    ,      ,  ...(   ,     ).   ,   ,  , , **.  ,   ,   :)

----------


## Olio

> ** -     ,   ,       "", .

   ,    ,     , , ...

----------


## laithemmer

*Olio*,   ,    .      ,    .   .

----------


## Olio

> ,    .   .

   )))

----------


## Sir_2006

> , ,

     

> **

----------


## Gonosuke

.       ))) 
    ,   10-15 .      .       .  ,      .

----------


## laithemmer

> )))

  ,      -    )

----------


## Gonosuke

,  .           ,     ..     .

----------


## nickeler

*Gonosuke*,     ,    ,  .          ,  ,    ,    " "  .   *Sir_2006*,  ,   .

----------


## Sir_2006

> Sir_2006,  , **  .

   ,   .        , ?        ,     .     ,         .

----------


## Gonosuke

*nickeler*,  , 8  10  **     .   - .  
   ,      5 .  -    -,      .   

> nickeler

   ,     ,    -        .       ,          .      ,       ))   , ,         ))) 
    ,  ,     ,    -   ,    200%   .  
  , **     .       ,     .

----------


## nickeler

*Sir_2006*, *Gonosuke*, ,        !    !   

> 

  ,    ,      ,  ,   ?    볿,  .

----------


## Gonosuke

> ,    ,      ,  ,   ?

  "  -  "()       .  
..         ..  .  , , ,   ..    .      ?     9  17-00 -     ,     ... "...  " ()  ,       .

----------


## nickeler

> "  -  "()       .

           100 .  ! .       200-250 ( ).
      ?      ,    ?     (     "   ?"      - )    33   .         .

----------


## Gonosuke

> ?

      ))) -    ...   ... 
       ,    .    " ,  " ()

----------


## nickeler

> ...

      )))
   ?

----------


## Gonosuke

> ?

    . 1,5  3 .  .          ,      ))   

> )))

  ,   - ,    ,    ))))

----------


## nickeler

> . 1,5  3

  . .  .

----------


## sharasha

> ..  .  , , ,   ..    .      ?

  : "ͳ ,    !")))))))))))

----------


## 23q

> . 1,5  3 .  .          ,      ))

   ?  ?   ? ...

----------


## rasta-koy

,  ,   - !

----------


## Def

.
  .
,   ...

----------


## Gonosuke

> ?  ?   ? ...

   .     ,   .

----------

...  ,       ....

----------

